# Blur !!!



## Bloodhour86 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi...

Heute kam mein spiel Blur an , habe mich wie verrückt auf das game gefreut ..
Ich habe es installiert und habe mir schon leichte gedanken gemacht , ob es mein geschmack überhaupt trifft , Es hat es zu 100% getroffen ...

Aber meine Hauptfrage(n) ist :

-Gefällt es euch 
-Wie läuft es bei euch (FPS) 
-Wie sind euere Einstellungen ?
-Und mit was für ein Sys spielt ihr das ??

Den 1.Punkt habe ich schon beantwortet , der 2. konstant mit 60 FPS , der 3. alles auf hoch und 4. siehe meine signatur with Sys1 !!!

Bedanke mich schon mal für das FeedBack ...

LG Bloodhour


----------



## Nomad (1. Juni 2010)

jop gefällt mir^^ 
ka ,muss mal schauen ,läuft aber flüssig 
alles so hoch es geht (VSYNC aus)
steht ja unten^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2010)

Ich finds recht langweile, ist eigentlich immer das gleiche.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

Ist sinnlos und dient nur als Staubfänger...


----------



## Bloodhour86 (1. Juni 2010)

^^

naja gut das geschmäcker auseinander gehen !!!


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2010)

Weiß nicht hab drüber nachgedacht mir das Spiel mal genauer anzusehen obwohl ich nicht der Typ für Rennspiele bin. Aber es vieleicht mal was anderes ist.


----------



## feivel (1. Juni 2010)

ich wills noch haben..aber ich wart noch auf einen günstigeren preis


----------



## X48-Power (2. Juni 2010)

Ich werd´s mir auch erst zulegen wenn der Preis sich ein wenig gesenkt hat. EIn Bekannter von mir hat es schon und ich bin überzeugt! Aber wie schon gesagt ist mir der Preis noch etwas zu Hoch.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

Ich habs von nem Kumpel bekommen  ist nen super game ! Aber an Split/Second kommt es nicht ran


----------



## Bloodhour86 (2. Juni 2010)

@LOGIC

Sehe ich genau so wie du !!!!!


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

Worunter werden eigentlich die Fotos gespeichert die man ingame machen kann ? Die die ich gemacht habe gefallen mir sehr und würde sie gerne haben


----------



## djsanny22 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich werde es am Montag umtauschen gehn, weil es bei mir nicht geht es lässt sich nicht installieren keine ahung warum tja schade


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. Juni 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich habs von nem Kumpel bekommen  ist nen super game ! Aber an Split/Second kommt es nicht ran



Bei mir isses genau andersrum  Aber beide freilich tolle Spiele, dürften auch auf ner LAN guckt Spaß machen


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juni 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich langsam Blur viel besser...ich habe erst Split/Second gezockt und dann Blur aber Blur gefällt mir nurn besser (hat wirklich die bessere grafik).


----------



## sevi (5. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit,
ich hab mir heut auch Blur gekauft. Hab mich echt tierisch drauf gefreut. Das Spiel ansich ist auch echt richtig geil und macht voll fun, aber weiß jemand, ob ein Patch kommen soll, mit dem man dann die Tastatureinstellungen ändern kann? Also so individuell einstellen und nicht nur die 2 vorgeschriebenen?


----------



## Delious (5. Juni 2010)

Blur ist schon ok. Grafik ist auch nice, es macht schon Spaß.
Ich find es ist Mario Kart für Erwachsene


----------



## Bullvai (5. Juni 2010)

Naja finde blur nicht schlecht aber wirklich gut gelungen ist es auch nicht. Vor allem die seltsame optik beim starten eines rennen finde ich grauenhaft.


----------



## Nomad (5. Juni 2010)

Nur so falls es wen interressiert^^
Screenshots von Blur bei WIN7 werden hier gespeichert:
C:/Benutzer/Username/AppData/Roaming/bizarre creations/Blur/photo

Die Option Versteckte Ordner muss natürlich eingeschaltet sein.


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

Ich finds langweilig. 
Habs auf der Gamescom gezockt und fands da schon nicht so berauschend.

Da spiel ich lieber Split Second.


----------

